# Hohner Harmonica Museum in Trossingen



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone been here? My husband really wants to go when we are in Europe this summer. (Hes a harmonica nut ) Have looked for sites nearby but cant seem to find any. Any help or route info appreciated. Have put the route into MapPoint and we will probably go down the rhine. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There are stellplatz in Villengen-Schwennigen (closest) Oberndorf and Balingen all in the Campsite database and on the database map.

Regards Frank


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Frank - Cant access the map but have found them. I will write a review if we get to anyof them.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Trossingen itself has a small, simple "stellplatz", on the car park of the public swimming pool ("Freibad"). This has however no facilities, is only for one night and can be a bit noisy due to a nearby road.

However there are numerous stellplatz sites around Trossingen; Villingen-Schwenningen was already mentioned, and last but not least a site that has become quite famous and popular among German motorhomers in Bad Duerrheim.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Gerhard will certainly be staying in the area for a day or two. We will also be staying in Holland for a few days possibly in the Arnhem region.

Sonja


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

A museum full of harmonica's ??

I guess you'll just have to "suck it and see" :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

badger said:


> A museum full of harmonica's ??
> 
> I guess you'll just have to "suck it and see" :lol: :lol:


Boom Boom

I must say before giving my sensible answer I wondered if this was as big a draw as the Welsh wool museum or the Stavanger sardine cannery museum to name but two.

:lol:

Frank


----------

